# RG2228 Owners Check-In



## Chris (Jan 14, 2008)

Since the old RG2228 sticky was a bit dated as the guitar's been out for a bit now, a sticky for owners is in order.


----------



## Crucified (Jan 14, 2008)

I got one, from the first run afaik.

having setup issues actually, if someone that knows what they are talking about wants to chime in pm to gimme a hand, please do.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 14, 2008)

both of you got yours from me. Yeah Kevin, the one I sold you was one of the first 6-8 in the USA according to Jason @ DCGL.


----------



## Variant (Jan 14, 2008)

Crucified said:


> I got one, from the first run afaik.
> 
> having setup issues actually, if someone that knows what they are talking about wants to chime in pm to gimme a hand, please do.



Mine was an early one as well (from Matt's Music). Not much in the way of setup issues. The neck had to be adjusted after I brought it from Upstate New York to here in Portland Oregon (same with the bass) but otherwise it's been fine. I went down a whole step, but the overall string tension was just about the same, so no adjustment was needed. It plays and sounds fabulous and is my main (and only) solid body electric right now. I still would like a Floyd, piezos, and coil tapping options, but otherwise I'm


----------



## Krunch (Jan 14, 2008)

Got mine in August. I  it to death. 

What issues are you having with the setup?


----------



## Crucified (Jan 14, 2008)

no matter how high the action is set it still frets out on the low f#(almost everywhere on the neck), i assume its a neck relief problem but its been setup and its not fixed. i dunno what to do about it.


----------



## Variant (Jan 14, 2008)

Crucified said:


> no matter how high the action is set it still frets out on the low f#(almost everywhere on the neck), i assume its a neck relief problem but its been setup and its not fixed. i dunno what to do about it.



 Yeah, check the neck with a straight edge. There should be a *slight* amount of curvature in there. Get that right first, that way you action can go as low as reasonably possible. Also be sure to read the neck adjustment instructions thoroughly in the book, they can be a bit confusing looking at the illustrations only.


----------



## Zoltta (Jan 14, 2008)

Got mine in December


----------



## AVH (Jan 14, 2008)

Righto - count me in. From what I understand, the first batch for worldwide distribution was 50 instruments total, and from this first batch 9 went to Canada, of which mine was in the first two orders out the door. My other guitarist Vic has one of the originals also.


----------



## Wound (Jan 14, 2008)

Got mine a couple of days ago...awesome guitar!
Love everything about it so far...got it tuned to drop A with a low E, sounds amazing!


----------



## eelblack2 (Jan 14, 2008)

I have one from the December batch that shipped. Im actually glad I waited because I dont know if they are all like that, but my frets are absolutely perfect ball ends. Maybe I just lucked out on whoever finished mine.


----------



## muffgoat (Jan 14, 2008)

I also somehow got mine from the first batch,and i beleive as far as i know i got the first one in BC. Thats totally wierd kevin... mine was setup pretty great when i first got it, when i went to school for guitar repair i did a full setup and fret dress on it and it plays soooo damn good now. Still think this is the one of the greatest guitars i have played i think!


----------



## Decipher (Jan 15, 2008)

I believe mine was from the first batch as well. I purchased mine from Long & McQuade here in Cowtown in early August '07. Haven't had any issues with mine as of yet. It played awesome right out of the box!! Funny story, I go into price one out for my own curiousity, and the guy says, "oh and it looks like we have one too." I was floored.  Wasn't spoken for or nothing. So he spends the next 45 minutes going through their mess of a warehouse and finds it still in the box, unopened. We cracked it open and I had to leave with it that day. Defenitly my favourite guitar, and one of the best I've ever played!!


----------



## msherman (Jan 15, 2008)

So, now that you guys have had them for a while, I`m curious to know if there is anything you would like to see changed on them?


----------



## Crucified (Jan 15, 2008)

it played amasing when i first got it, then i got a "tech" to change the strings and set it up and he did a bad job and now i can't seem to get anyone to set it up correctly. you should come visit, drink some beer and set up my guitar!



muffgoat said:


> I also somehow got mine from the first batch,and i beleive as far as i know i got the first one in BC. Thats totally wierd kevin... mine was setup pretty great when i first got it, when i went to school for guitar repair i did a full setup and fret dress on it and it plays soooo damn good now. Still think this is the one of the greatest guitars i have played i think!





msherman said:


> So, now that you guys have had them for a while, I`m curious to know if there is anything you would like to see changed on them?



slightly long scale length, better woods, neck through, piezos, trem. everything i'm getting from you except the trem!(which i might have to order from you soon.)


----------



## technomancer (Jan 15, 2008)

Crucified said:


> slightly long scale length, better woods, neck through, piezos, trem. everything i'm getting from you except the trem!(which i might have to order from you soon.)



Unfortunately piezo + trem + 8 string = does not exist yet 

Unless you know something I don't in which case spill it


----------



## Crucified (Jan 15, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Unfortunately piezo + trem + 8 string = does not exist yet
> 
> Unless you know something I don't in which case spill it



i wish! naw, i'm getting a sick 8 built by mike with everything but a trem on it. and then next time i'll probably go for the same, sans piezo + trem. Possibly fanned fret.


----------



## muffgoat (Jan 15, 2008)

Crucified said:


> it played amasing when i first got it, then i got a "tech" to change the strings and set it up and he did a bad job and now i can't seem to get anyone to set it up correctly. you should come visit, drink some beer and set up my guitar!



Actually this is very plausible, we should almost set this up for a weekend or something. Learn some 8 string meshuggah or something to jam and just jam our own stuff or something knock back some brews etc... oh yeah and i can set up your guitar too lol


----------



## Krunch (Jan 15, 2008)

msherman said:


> So, now that you guys have had them for a while, I`m curious to know if there is anything you would like to see changed on them?



I really do like mine a lot but since you asked  
I go back and forth about the EMGs. Sometimes I love them. Sometimes they sound too sloppy to me. I'm running mine at 18v now, which I think is an improvement, however I sacrificed what I liked about the clean sound to get there.

I think the bolt on basswood body construction is probably not best suited to the low notes. It would probably be better at a 28.625" scale, my hands aren't huge, so the reaches on a 30"+ scare me, but it would be nice if it was a smidge larger. 

I really can't complain much though. It's a great guitar.


----------



## Crucified (Jan 15, 2008)

i got a jam spot and a drummer, with a small amount of notice and 15 bucks for the night i think we could use it. Plus all you'd have to bring would be your guitar, i got enough amps to go around.pick a day, this weekend? haha

so i got annoyed and just said "fuck it". I started messing with the bridge and moved stuff around to where it looked better by the eye and it started playing better and ringing out better. So i messed with it some more. It could be better but its worlds better than what it was. go figure.


----------



## Zoltta (Jan 15, 2008)

msherman said:


> So, now that you guys have had them for a while, I`m curious to know if there is anything you would like to see changed on them?



hmm lets see, Neckthru, better wood, longer scale, NOT BLACK.....lol, but the fixed trem is fine with me.


----------



## Guitarholic (Jan 15, 2008)

Got mine on August 9th. Was the only one delivered to Taiwan...lol...and I took it home with me...to Germany, hahaha.


----------



## loktide (Jan 16, 2008)

Guitarholic said:


> Got mine on August 9th. Was the only one delivered to Taiwan...lol...and I took it home with me...to Germany, hahaha.



sell it mo me


----------



## Guitarholic (Jan 16, 2008)

loktide said:


> sell it mo me



no chance! I love that guitar!


----------



## loktide (Jan 16, 2008)

Guitarholic said:


> no chance! I love that guitar!



scheiße


----------



## Variant (Jan 16, 2008)

msherman said:


> So, now that you guys have had them for a while, I`m curious to know if there is anything you would like to see changed on them?



No. 1. Above all else, a good double locking Floyd Rose type trem. I've been a wang bar yanker for years and it kills me not to be able to do it anymore. A split setup with the top six on the trem and the bottom two fixed would be a nice solution as big strings have tuning stability issues on trems, _*and*_ there'd be less resistence with only the top six. I might have to fab something up like this one of these days.  

No. 2. Coil splitable pups. I like the EMG's actually, no complaints there, but I miss having single coil options. Maybe now that they have coil splitable 81's, 808's will follow.

No. 3. Piezos. No reason in particular, I just like their sound (esp. for cleans) be it on a six-, seven-, or eight string guitar.

That's about it. I could say stuff like neck-thru, ash body w/quilt maple top, archtop body, chamfered cutaways, but then I'd be designing a different guitar that I should probably be famous enough for the LACS to do.  As what I (we) should have expected of a special merket segment guitar for $1500, I'm quite grateful for what I've got.


----------



## muffgoat (Jan 17, 2008)

To be honest mike, i was really disapointed with the specs of the rg8 when it came out. But now that i own one and have spent lots of time playing it i can honestly say that i dont think i would change anything on THIS guitar. Sure i would definately want different specs on my next 8 but for this guitar everything just seems to work soo well and i think thats why i love it so much. BTW mike i got to see swedenducks fanned 7 that you built and HOLY SHIZZ! but thats a completely different thread  Mike Sherman appreciation thread!


----------



## LordCoven (Jan 18, 2008)

Just got mine two days ago as a backup for my BM 8 ... and I've got to say, so far I'm very pleasantly surprised - I wasn't expecting it to be as good as it is!
My main gripe so far is that the strap that came with it was ridiculously long!  lol - so really no complaints at all so far 

I'm not a fan of active pups, but I'm going to give these a go for a while and see if I warm to them. So far I've been impressed by how well they're able to separate the low tones - you can hear all notes of chords on the low strings no probs.

Cheers,
C


----------



## Qucifer (Jan 18, 2008)

I've had mine for over about a month now. I love it. I actually like the 8 a lot more than my 7's. I'm glad that my Oni-8 will be done soon. When the Oni arrives, I'll probably be selling off my JCustom 7's and going exclusively 8-string.


----------



## All hail the Gnome (Jan 19, 2008)

I got mine just before Christmas and I freakin LOVE this thing. But then, I am an Ibanez whore anyway  I will be posting up a clip of a short tune I recorded with my POD and DFH soon. As far as anything I would like to see different on it, I would love a mahogany body w/ maple top, and an 8-string version of the Blaze Custom. Not crazy about the EMG's, though they certainly don't sound bad. And the 27" scale is perfect for me as I have stupid small dwarf hands. I actually struggle with doing some of the sweeps in one of our songs because of the scale difference, I'm hoping it's just a mental block  All in all though, I certainly can't complain about this guitar. Can't wait to start taking it out live!


----------



## musicaldeath (Jan 21, 2008)

Just picked mine up 2 hours ago. It's awesome!


----------



## chris9 (Jan 31, 2008)

i loved mine so much i went out and bought another one so that,s two now and i love em both.
The second one is going to be a WYLDE 8 with the bullseye paint job like the WYLDE 7 i built.


----------



## bulb (Feb 6, 2008)

got mine a little while ago, no issues and heart it very much


----------



## Erik Hauri (Feb 22, 2008)

Variant said:


> No. 2. Coil splitable pups. I like the EMG's actually, no complaints there, but I miss having single coil options. Maybe now that they have coil splitable 81's, 808's will follow.



They're not drop-in replacements, but EMG XXTW bass pups have a single coil option. With a push-pull knob you can switch between humbucker mode and a stacked single (there are 3 coils under the hood).

I used 40TWs on a multiscale 8 that I finished last year, and I quite like them.


----------



## GazPots (Mar 8, 2008)

Picked mine up on thursday.


It rocks.


----------



## Monk (Mar 18, 2008)

Got mine last week; what a great guitar.


----------



## arktan (Mar 26, 2008)

haha, i'm also one of the lucky 2228-owners mwahahahaha


----------



## Crucified (Mar 26, 2008)

i just got my second one today. i need to get it setup bad. the strings are floppy and the intonation is out.


----------



## yevetz (Mar 26, 2008)

Crucified said:


> i just got my second one today. i need to get it setup bad. the strings are floppy and the intonation is out.



Thread , pics ....and stuff please


----------



## Crucified (Mar 26, 2008)

i'll get on it after we record vocals tonight, im at work right now. (even though i work from home)


----------



## yevetz (Mar 26, 2008)

Crucified said:


> i'll get on it after we record vocals tonight, im at work right now. (even though i work from home)





Iwork at home too BTW


----------



## muffgoat (Mar 26, 2008)

Another one eh... you bugger  i still really wanna come out there soon and jam it up and i can set them shits up for ya 


Crucified said:


> i just got my second one today. i need to get it setup bad. the strings are floppy and the intonation is out.


By the way.. what do you do for work kevin, you have sooo much gear i would die for lmao


Crucified said:


> i'll get on it after we record vocals tonight, im at work right now. (even though i work from home)


----------



## Crucified (Mar 27, 2008)

i work for an up and coming isp in alberta, they supply wireless internet to rural areas. its a good gig. i also have a good amount of debt. It's all very managable though.


----------



## muffgoat (Mar 28, 2008)

right along side ya buddy, having nice gear AND a nice car is fucking killer... and stupid HAHAHA i really dont know why i do some days but then i go for a drive or play my gear 


Crucified said:


> i work for an up and coming isp in alberta, they supply wireless internet to rural areas. its a good gig. i also have a good amount of debt. It's all very managable though.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 31, 2008)

I picked up mine just under 2 weeks ago, absolutely storming guitar in every aspect. Sounds and plays amazingly, right off the shelf. I love playing it infront of the uninformed, so I can watch them gasp and ask "It's got how many strings?!"

Good times


----------



## Crucified (Apr 8, 2008)

I want to check out Bare Knuckle pickups in my ibby. I'm pretty excited for the nordstrand ones in my sherman as well.


----------



## silvestrien (Apr 28, 2008)

I got RG2228 10 days ago. I love the thing. Everything seems to be in order, frets, intonations, maybe I have to manoeuver the truss rod a bit to avoid the 8th bass string frying when I strike really heavy, but maybe I shouldn't. I do need a piece of adivice, though: what strings (gauge, make, type, etc.) can be recommended for the 8th string?

What do you think of tuning the 8th string as G rather than F#, to have an open bass G?

Enrico


----------



## Crucified (Apr 28, 2008)

i use a 70 on the rg2228 and a 74 on my sherman, the sherman has a longer scale though. on the rg a 70 feels really good.


----------



## silvestrien (Apr 28, 2008)

Crucified said:


> i use a 70 on the rg2228 and a 74 on my sherman, the sherman has a longer scale though. on the rg a 70 feels really good.


 
Thanks. Clearly the 70 (or 74) is a D from set of electric bass strings, isn't it?


----------



## Hexer (Apr 28, 2008)

some string-manufacturers do produce guitarstrings in that range, even up to 80. Daddario and GHS come to mind


----------



## Crucified (Apr 28, 2008)

they are bass strings that i'm using but honestly, there work just fine and match the guitar string set tone.


----------



## silvestrien (Apr 29, 2008)

Thank you Kevin for help, really.

Enrico


----------



## Zoltta (Apr 29, 2008)

Soon to be an EX-RG2228 owner


----------



## silvestrien (May 6, 2008)

Zoltta said:


> Soon to be an EX-RG2228 owner


 
Why? What's happened? Any specific technical reason that you may illustrate?


----------



## Ishan (May 6, 2008)

I think he's going to buy another 8 string soon after  SC608B?


----------



## Zoltta (May 7, 2008)

yes trading it in for the 608. Its more to the spec i desire. Cant afford to keep both

It sucks i cant have both cause i really love this thing, but im almost 100 percent sure ill like the 608 more considering i already own a 607, so i have some clue how its going to be


----------



## nexbot (May 7, 2008)

Zoltta said:


> yes trading it in for the 608. Its more to the spec i desire. Cant afford to keep both
> 
> It sucks i cant have both cause i really love this thing, but im almost 100 percent sure ill like the 608 more considering i already own a 607, so i have some clue how its going to be



Dude, you'll have to let me know how you like the 608B.

You'll be the first person I know to have directly compared the two!


----------



## Zoltta (May 7, 2008)

Sure thing man, i should be getting it around the 12th. Ill post a pic story on it too if i have time


----------



## KaLeVaLA (May 18, 2008)

So...i´m thinking about going and get my rg2228 intonated.
But im kinda noob on string tuning. What tuning is a good tuning? I want it in drop.

F?


----------



## 7and8stringMike (Jun 11, 2008)

I Love Metal, and so:
It's a great guitar. I Love It!!!!!!!!!


but to answer a few questions I saw about it. Ibanez designs their guitars, for how they think they will be used, with design advice from those requesting such models I think???

And so, the action is set, extreemly low on purpose ---with a slight intensional buzz /to give the most extreme low action possible /and with the slight buzz, as I see many strat fans also like to use, because it is a "coveted" set up style by many, including the Metal Head Musicians Ibanez feels want it that way the most.

And with that slight buzz, when amplified, it simulates a slight spongey sound ( ????), as it's been described, ( but seems to Me, would generate it's own harp harmonics ---without any help ), --but in actualy usage with note clarity, more than you would expect, inspite of the slight buzz.

But Ibanez is famous for setting up their guitars with low gauge string sets to begin with, and one would think going up a gauge, would slightly pull the neck ( more tension to reach a higher pitch to relative string thickness ), and sit just a little higher,

But the action is set, just too low, for Me, even though I am pure Metal in My taste of music,

So I raised the bridge just a little ( which required more turns on the bridge height/adjusting screws ( if you could call those monsters screws ---it's a good thing I have a very wide blade straight edge screwdriver ), and in increments I adjusted the truss rod,

I wanted to give it time to settle, so I did the truss rod, a few times, and the action is still unbelieveably low ----like the lowest action I have on a guitar, and yet I got rid of the slight buzz.

I don't care about their recomended set up specs, as they invision it's set up extreemly low, which I still retain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Their design, and quality, and sound is excellent, and it's a wonderfull guitar, which I love, but I just prefer a little higher action, without the boderline buzz.

But any adjustment at all ( like adding or removing bend to a neck ----affects the overall string length from nut to brifge < even if only a micro amount > ), and therefore intonation needs to be checked /and adjusted if needs be, after adding bend to the neck.

I have not decided yet, if I want to use any heavier strings or not, cause I love it as is,

It's an awsome guitar.

But I would change, the whole hidding the active pickup battery, in that small control knob compartment like that, and opt for a change, to a seperate, battery compartment ---the kind, where you can just unlock the cover, without removing screws, to change the battery.

And so, until they invent, a heavy duty enough tremolo arm, for those things, I would not change anything else on it, except maybee ask for "Gothic Cross" fret inlays standard?????????

I have seen the picture of one, somewhere, youtube, or myspace, which showed one with gothic cross inlays, and did a double take, cause it sure looked like thr rg2228gk to Me.

I also use ( at the very least ) a MXR M-108 10 band EQ, and when I save up, like many well built racks have, I would look into those 32 channel graphic eq's, and BBE sonic equalizers ( 421's ??? ), etc.., and all of that other expensive stuff, before I complained, about not liking the "sound" I get out of a 7, or 8 string guitar,

Because BBE, is correct, about sound getting out of time and phase, and cheap, and expensive rigs can be improved with one ( but the BBE, which I don't own yet ----as I have no more money to spend at this very moment ),

but My MXR 10 band EQ, is killer, with this guitar, and a good tube amp,

and so what about 2 MXR M-108's, ( set up with slightly differnt scoops/boosts ), and a Boss LS-2, functionality/switchable, line switcher,

for the 2 10 band eq's, or the 2 10 band eq's, and a bypass channel, etc.., ????


----------



## IBANEZDIEHARD (Jun 11, 2008)

i just bought mine on the weekend i have been playing exclusively 6 string guitars for the last year as the band i was in didn't want to play any lower than C, but since leaving that band i've been GASing for a new 7 i decided to give the 8 a try and i loved it.

i switched to a .070 for the F# but i'm finding it too thick has anyone had any luck with .064's or lighter


----------



## chimp_spanner (Jul 8, 2008)

Meant to check in this morning - got mine here  Loving it so far. Can't understand why it shipped in E! But now it's up a whole tone and right as rain. Can't complain so far. Can only say I'll still keep my other Ibby's around for those strat-esque tones as the 2228 only has a 3 way. But nothing to gripe about. It's a beautiful guitar. Me and her are gunna get mighty close...


----------



## Variant (Jul 8, 2008)

chimp_spanner said:


> Can only say I'll still keep my other Ibby's around for those strat-esque tones as the 2228 only has a 3 way. But nothing to gripe about. It's a beautiful guitar. Me and her are gunna get mighty close...



Agreed... 1000%. 

To EMG: 808TW... now!!!


----------



## Megahertz (Aug 4, 2008)

Bought mine from Guitar Center in Las Vegas in November '07. Love it to death. Tuned it eaeadgbe to play both drop e and drop a.

But I need a wallmount for my guitar, regular wallmounts are too narrow. Anyone got any ideas where to get one that fits an eight-string?


----------



## Drage (Aug 7, 2008)

Now a proud owner of the RG2228!!!


----------



## muffgoat (Aug 7, 2008)

Megahertz said:


> Bought mine from Guitar Center in Las Vegas in November '07. Love it to death. Tuned it eaeadgbe to play both drop e and drop a.
> 
> But I need a wallmount for my guitar, regular wallmounts are too narrow. Anyone got any ideas where to get one that fits an eight-string?



It can only really go in or out one way but my 2228 fits my wall hanger and its just a generic Dixon wood base one.


----------



## blackcom (Aug 8, 2008)

Finally I have one too! It's gonna be my main one, love it to death.


----------



## yevetz (Aug 11, 2008)

I AM IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Aug 12, 2008)

I wish I was in this  But unfortunately I only have about $400 bucks saved up and with my school plus after school stuff I can only work weekends... 

Damn, after playing an 8 string my 6 just feels like a sin, way to thin and tiny. The LTD 8 (not the SC one) really handled nicely, and I can't wait to try the RG2228, as I like the shape and bolt on neck much more! 

I will be in this... ONE DAY!!!


----------



## Ishan (Aug 12, 2008)

If you save up 125$ more you could get yourself an Agile 8 of the next batch (preorder for mid september)
Agile Intrepid Standard 8 Charcoal at HomeOld
Agile Intrepid Standard 8 Dark Burst at HomeOld


----------



## yevetz (Aug 12, 2008)

Dusty201087 said:


> I wish I was in this  But unfortunately I only have about $400 bucks saved up and with my school plus after school stuff I can only work weekends...
> 
> Damn, after playing an 8 string my 6 just feels like a sin, way to thin and tiny. The LTD 8 (not the SC one) really handled nicely, and I can't wait to try the RG2228, as I like the shape and bolt on neck much more!
> 
> I will be in this... ONE DAY!!!



Don't give up...you'll get it!!!


----------



## gaunten (Aug 12, 2008)

Dusty201087 said:


> as I like the shape and *bolt on neck* much more!


----------



## chimp_spanner (Aug 15, 2008)

Dusty, I feel your pain! I had to sit and just look at pictures and videos of other people playing them for so long before I got mine. The only thing I can say is...don't pin your musical happiness on the one guitar. I was so desperate to get mine that I was considering selling my 7's...I'm glad I didn't. The 8 string is great, no doubt. But it's just another tool to do a different job. My other guitars still have their place, as will yours. 

School and weekend work are a bit sucky for ya, but just keep at it. It'll happen. In the meantime just keep enjoying music, enjoying the guitar you have, and WHEN you get your 8 it'll just be the icing on the cake


----------



## GazPots (Aug 17, 2008)

So what are the serial numbers/region of the first few made?

I'm just curious as i bought mine 2nd hand and don't really know how early or late it is. I've had a few problems with the low F frettin out but ive changed it about a few times and its at least very playable now but not perfect.



Gaz


----------



## Dusty201087 (Aug 17, 2008)

gaunten said:


>



I like the heel of bolt on necks , I know I'm weird as hell.



> Dusty, I feel your pain! I had to sit and just look at pictures and videos of other people playing them for so long before I got mine. The only thing I can say is...don't pin your musical happiness on the one guitar. I was so desperate to get mine that I was considering selling my 7's...I'm glad I didn't. The 8 string is great, no doubt. But it's just another tool to do a different job. My other guitars still have their place, as will yours.
> 
> School and weekend work are a bit sucky for ya, but just keep at it. It'll happen. In the meantime just keep enjoying music, enjoying the guitar you have, and WHEN you get your 8 it'll just be the icing on the cake



Oh yeah man, I'm still loving my guitar! Although the pickups recently crapped out on me  I'm still writing some stuff, I just really wish I could upgrade now, but it'll come and when it does I will destroy my Jazz band solos with super shredding speed  haha


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey, has anyone switched out the pickups on their 2228 yet? I'm thinking a set of Bareknuckles as soon as I have the cash.


----------



## yevetz (Aug 25, 2008)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Hey, has anyone switched out the pickups on their 2228 yet? I'm thinking a set of Bareknuckles as soon as I have the cash.



I'll replace it with SD custom shop


----------



## rob_l (Sep 4, 2008)

Checking in


----------



## yevetz (Sep 6, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## Deathais (Oct 8, 2008)

Checking in as well! Pics and foto love story are soon to come


----------



## ckadaverr (Oct 20, 2008)

checking in!

mmm, this'll do for another 5 years. go you!


----------



## Plaschkes (Oct 25, 2008)

Checking in as-well.

The only 8 stringer in Israel.


----------



## krsp (Oct 27, 2008)

I have one. It plays awesomely; my hands are kinda large, so the extended range is a plus since the frets are farther apart than normal. The only issue I have had with it is tuning the low F#. It is HARD to tune properly and if it is a *little* out, it screws up using it in chords. Tuning it is REALLY touchy


----------



## romper_stomper (Nov 1, 2008)

got mine a month ago. I love it!!!


----------



## chimp_spanner (Nov 3, 2008)

krsp said:


> I have one. It plays awesomely; my hands are kinda large, so the extended range is a plus since the frets are farther apart than normal. The only issue I have had with it is tuning the low F#. It is HARD to tune properly and if it is a *little* out, it screws up using it in chords. Tuning it is REALLY touchy



What I've found, from my first experiences with 7's up to my 2228, is that depending on your string gauge you sometimes have to deliberately tune flat to take into account that when you pick it, that extra energy will raise the pitch a bit. Not by much, literally just a few cents. Have to say though, it's less of an issue with a thicker F#. I don't know what they ship with but I moved up to a 68 (it won't take a 70 without widening the hole on the machinehead and I didn't feel like doing that) and it's a lot tighter. Holds tuning with chords and stuff.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey fellow 2228ers, does anyone know off hand what gauge these babies shipped with? Also, who else here has worn the finish of the bridge?


----------



## Variant (Nov 13, 2008)

.065 for the F#

I gots mine in E1 with a D'Addario .080, it plays, intonates, and sounds great.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Nov 13, 2008)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Hey fellow 2228ers, does anyone know off hand what gauge these babies shipped with? Also, who else here has worn the finish of the bridge?



The finish wore off the F# saddle of mine, but then that happens to the lowest saddles on all of my guitars due to where I rest my hand when picking.

Awesome guitar, but I left the club, sold it a few weeks ago. Mint guitar, but just never felt as right for my as my K-7.


----------



## Tuned2F (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey guys, new to SS!

I've had mine for about 5 months now. It was a 7 string for about 2 months. The F# saddle cracked into about 4 peices when I was changing the strings. Ibanez has some of the worst customer service, took 2 months to get it replaced. Not to mention the setup when I first got it was horrible.

I can't complain much though, I have connections through a friend of a friend who works at Sam Ash. Payed $1,000 brand new for it.


----------



## yevetz (Dec 24, 2008)

Tuned2F said:


> Hey guys, new to SS!
> 
> I've had mine for about 5 months now. It was a 7 string for about 2 months. The F# saddle cracked into about 4 peices when I was changing the strings. Ibanez has some of the worst customer service, took 2 months to get it replaced. Not to mention the setup when I first got it was horrible.
> 
> I can't complain much though, I have connections through a friend of a friend who works at Sam Ash. Payed $1,000 brand new for it.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 24, 2008)

I've had one for about 5 months now, still digging it. Although I hate the 808s, but I'm fixing that as we speak


----------



## Ze Kink (Dec 30, 2008)

Gonna go pick up the Rg2228 I bought last week right now!


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Checking in  I havent played it yet but its at home waiting for me.


----------



## tbird11 (Jan 4, 2009)

checking in also, thought i'd add a few pics, yes, my girlfriend is getting neglected for a while! This guitar kills! The photos don't show the finish very well.........

http://photobucket.com/rg2228pics


----------



## LordHines42 (Jan 5, 2009)

*checked in* lol Just got it. Love it.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/75075-pics-of-my-new-rg2228.html


----------



## UTSC (Jan 6, 2009)

Got mine for Xmas, dig it. Picked up a 7 for the first time since xmas...felt like a toy...


----------



## HaGGuS (Jan 6, 2009)

I just looked at one today.
$3200 aus.
Going up to 4 grand because of price rises.


----------



## amonb (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah dude, I would be ebaying that shit from the US, guitar prices here have always sucked arse (which isn't good cause I would love a Belman!)


----------



## tbird11 (Jan 11, 2009)

HaGGuS said:


> I just looked at one today.
> $3200 aus.
> Going up to 4 grand because of price rises.



Yeah man just keep scouring ebay for one to pop up. 4 grand is too much too pay new, i'm from australia as well, as it's really frustrating trying to get guitars at reasonable prices. 

i was lucky enough to get mine on ebay from a guy in QLD for $1450AUS, It's the biggest bargain that i have come across. 

Good Luck


----------



## chimp_spanner (Jan 29, 2009)

I managed to get mine for around &#163;830 brand new including shipping to this country and VAT/Import. It was only made possible through the help of a friend though - I'm so SO glad I went out on a limb and did it before the shit hit the fan. To buy it here brand new? About &#163;1,300. Hell even my 1527 has not only held its price, but gone up! I got that for about &#163;500andsomething. I see them now for about &#163;700


----------



## ander09 (Feb 4, 2009)

Checking in, proud new owner


----------



## dirtrebel (Feb 5, 2009)

Another Proud owner checking in.
will post a video on youtube soon!


----------



## Krauthammer (Feb 5, 2009)

Check and mate 

picked it up today, paid full price $1450 + tax. Honestly, this is the best $1450 i've ever spent.  A sacrifice to the gods of rock shall be brought forth to the altar this weekend


----------



## dirtrebel (Feb 5, 2009)

Here's my new video, like i promised. Sorry for the bad audio & video quality 



Enjoy!


----------



## ander09 (Feb 5, 2009)

Krauthammer said:


> Check and mate
> 
> picked it up today, paid full price $1450 + tax. Honestly, this is the best $1450 i've ever spent.  A sacrifice to the gods of rock shall be brought forth to the altar this weekend



I got it for $1900 + tx in Canada, ouch!


----------



## I_infect (Feb 23, 2009)

2, one in F# and one in Drop E.


----------



## Seth Shadows (Feb 23, 2009)

Checking in.
I tune my 8 String to G C F A# D# G C F.
Which makes it such a pain to tune due to the weird string gauge. 8 - 96


----------



## soulrot (Feb 27, 2009)

Im also a new and proud owner and u wont believe the price that I paid. 5900 swedish "kronor" thats aprox 500 euros! I know it's a steal and I am very proud


----------



## Paul Secondino (Aug 31, 2009)

I just bought one off of ebay and am awaiting its arrival. I imagine that you guys buy a 7 string set and then buy a separate 8th string ?


----------



## DeanLamb (Sep 4, 2009)

I have one! Lovin' it! I am the third owner though. Changed it to 18 volt and lookin' to remove the tone knob and put the volume pot in its place. I keep rolling my volume when i change pickup selection!


----------



## hubbell1202 (Sep 6, 2009)

..


----------



## Tickle (Sep 10, 2009)

New owner checking in. Best £1389 i've spent. Now to practice like hell with it!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 11, 2009)

You lucky bastards! If any of ya wish to come back to 7s, I'm trying to deal my 1527 for a 2228.


Also, I see a distinct shortage of 8 string pr0n in here.


----------



## Ash2228 (Sep 18, 2009)

Took delivery of mine last year, and haven't played any of my 6 strings since, and only barely pick up my 7s hehe.....
Been experimenting with thicker strings/tuning...I currently have a set of ernie ball beefy slinkys, IO think they're .12 - .54, then an SIT.60 I think and an SIT 0.75 on the low E.


Yes,I said low E. I've detuned it a whole step, so its from low to high E A D G C F A D
Sooooo good hahahahaha.... I should have been a bass player hahahaha


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 18, 2009)

Ash2228 said:


> Took delivery of mine last year, and haven't played any of my 6 strings since, and only barely pick up my 7s hehe.....
> Been experimenting with thicker strings/tuning...I currently have a set of ernie ball beefy slinkys, IO think they're .12 - .54, then an SIT.60 I think and an SIT 0.75 on the low E.
> 
> 
> ...



That's awesome! That's what I plan to do with mine!


----------



## Ash2228 (Sep 22, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> That's awesome! That's what I plan to do with mine!


 
Welcome to the dark side hehe, when you take the plunge so to speak, it may inspire you to upgrade/change your rig, depending on what you're running now.... I was running a Mesa Rectifier through an Ibanez thermion 4x12 and it didn't really do it for me with the 8... I got a BBE sonic maximiser, a Genz-Benz ported 4x12 and upgraded all my cables and it made a huge difference... I'm also thinking of getting another head as well, I've tried Engls and a Marshall JMP preamp/poweramp setup and they both seem to work well, I've just gotta go about testing them with my rig.....


----------



## Krauthammer (Sep 22, 2009)

_



Originally Posted by *Ash2228* 



Yes,I said low E. I've detuned it a whole step, so its from low to high E A D G C F A D
Sooooo good hahahahaha.... I should have been a bass player hahahaha

Click to expand...


_I also have my 8's tuned to EADGCFAD. Rock solid tuning, I'm using a 9-42, 60, and 80. A good exercise is to try and remember some old classic rock songs and just play it down low.. I recommend some good RUSH or Zep tunes. Black dog and Red Barchetta are some of my favorites.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 25, 2009)

Ash2228 said:


> Welcome to the dark side hehe, when you take the plunge so to speak, it may inspire you to upgrade/change your rig, depending on what you're running now.... I was running a Mesa Rectifier through an Ibanez thermion 4x12 and it didn't really do it for me with the 8... I got a BBE sonic maximiser, a Genz-Benz ported 4x12 and upgraded all my cables and it made a huge difference... I'm also thinking of getting another head as well, I've tried Engls and a Marshall JMP preamp/poweramp setup and they both seem to work well, I've just gotta go about testing them with my rig.....



Right on. I've got an ENGL head and a Mesa cab, so I'm thinkin it should do well. We'll see, though. Thanks for the tip


----------



## punisher911 (Sep 29, 2009)

I got mine today. I plan to keep it F#BEADGBe as of now. I have a Bugera 333XL and a Vader 2X12. I know the Vader is good for low end. The Bugera is still up in the air for retube or replacement.


----------



## Gamba (Oct 6, 2009)

sign me up, got mine today. This guitar rocks!


----------



## punisher911 (Oct 6, 2009)

Scratch my above post. I ended up going Drop E. lol Going to try that for a while. I seem to like it so far. Chords across all 8 strings are too cool.


----------



## omgmjgg (Oct 29, 2009)

checking in  just received my 8


----------



## Ash2228 (Oct 29, 2009)

Okies, Just got my 8 string back, all tuned to an octave below E... I got 13-56 on the top 6 strings, then a .70 on the low A and a .80 on the low E. It could just be me, but I think I wanna go heavier on the low E, it could do with some more tension. It's definately better than it was, but on the lower strings I like them with a fair bit of tension.... so nexttime, I think I'll go for a .85......


----------



## ToupaTroopa (Nov 21, 2009)

Got mine two days ago. I love it so much that it sleeps between my gf and I.
Standard tuning but probably going to be tuned down a half step.
I believe in the 8 string!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 14, 2009)

I WANT ONE!


----------



## MickD7 (Dec 30, 2009)

hey can get a good deal on one of these guitars but ive been having a read into what you guys think and I am just asking are they to much hassle or are they worth getting. the only thing holding me back is the basswood body but i can move past that with the price I can get it for. so tell me your real thoughts on them. I have a schecter c8 and love that but would love an Ibanez or ESP 8


----------



## I_infect (Dec 30, 2009)

Just dropped a set of blackouts in one of mine... I waited forever for those pickups but they were worth the wait for that guitar. What a difference.


----------



## tbird11 (Dec 30, 2009)

^
yeah, 2228 with a pickup change is full of win, I threw a lundgren M8 in the bridge and it is like a whole new guitar, not that the EMG's are that bad (i think alot of people over play how shitty they are when in most cases the lack of tight bottom end is rig or amp eq related rather than pickup related)

How are the blackouts compared the the EMG's? what makes them superior? I'd love to hear some clips as I seriously considered the blackouts for my RG8 as well!


----------



## I_infect (Dec 30, 2009)

The blackouts have snap on the low F# now! Low chords are actually defined! The EMGs were ok for single note stuff on the low F# but play a low chord and it was mush imo. The 808s were a bit too accentuated on the low frequencies and not enough on mids, making them boomy. Blackouts are louder, cut through better, and have better definition on the low registers. I was thinking about only getting the bridge, but I got the full set, and the neck pickup is really sweet and calibrated well. It reminds me of a '59.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 22, 2010)

I_infect said:


> The blackouts have snap on the low F# now! Low chords are actually defined! The EMGs were ok for single note stuff on the low F# but play a low chord and it was mush imo. The 808s were a bit too accentuated on the low frequencies and not enough on mids, making them boomy. Blackouts are louder, cut through better, and have better definition on the low registers. I was thinking about only getting the bridge, but I got the full set, and the neck pickup is really sweet and calibrated well. It reminds me of a '59.


hm...sounds good to me. i just got my RGA8 and really have to swop the pups. the stock LZs are not doing it to me. horrible, when it comes to chord definition, tappings and what not. have to decide between EMGs and blackouts...


----------



## ElMontu (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi this is ElMontu from Mexico 
Just for check-in, btw I just came to the forum..
Cheers!


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Feb 8, 2010)

I wanted to konw the inside of the RGA8 and finally got mine, so for those interested, here it is...!















































Enjoy...


----------



## ElMontu (Feb 18, 2010)

Guitarwiz2k said:


> I wanted to konw the inside of the RGA8 and finally got mine, so for those interested, here it is...!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! 
CONGRATULATIONS MAN!
NOW YOU HAVE AN AMAZING GUITAR!!!!
IBANEZ 8 STRINGS TRULY ROCKS!


----------



## Origin (Feb 18, 2010)

This is an rg2228 owner's thread.  Nice guitar regardless


----------



## RamsesIV (Mar 2, 2010)

I have mine since April 2009 . F-A#-D#-G#-C#-F#-A#-D# Tunning. with .11-.60 DR strings and .72 for F


----------



## ander09 (Mar 6, 2010)

Guitarwiz2k said:


> I wanted to konw the inside of the RGA8 and finally got mine, so for those interested, here it is...!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Odd, mine doesn't have the battery plate behind the pickups like yours.

Edit: Oh NVM, just noticed this was an RGA


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 15, 2010)

I bought mine from a friend of mine. He got it in '08.
As soon as another buddy of mine gets his Lundgren M8's for his new RGA8, I'll see if I like those more than the EMG-808's I have in my RG. The EMG's sound ok to me but since I've turned my back on all that's active (SD Blackouts exempt), I've been all about the Dimarzio D-Activators! Since there is no 8 string version, My buddy AKA Otaraxia and I are giving the M8's a try. If those blow, we're trying out a Bare Knuckle Nailbomb/Mule set.


----------



## Kelly (Mar 29, 2010)

Just got mine used, mint condish yesterday... proud owner here...


----------



## kasso99 (Apr 18, 2010)

bought mine this week, $690 US new


----------



## Lasik124 (Apr 18, 2010)

kasso99 said:


> bought mine this week, $690 US new



Now where in the world did you score that fantastic deal? I want in!


----------



## xwmucradiox (Apr 18, 2010)

Lasik124 said:


> Now where in the world did you score that fantastic deal? I want in!



He probably means an RGA8 and not the 2228.


----------



## kasso99 (Apr 19, 2010)

nope. brand new first owner rg2228, <700 bucks.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Apr 19, 2010)

Well that rules. How did you pull that off? Cost on them is a little under twice that.


----------



## Origin (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah, how did that manage that? I'd literally kill to pay that much for one.


----------



## kasso99 (Apr 20, 2010)

This thing had been sitting in this SAM ASH for like 1 1/2 yrs, so they were eager to get rid of it. i was pretty much the only person to show interest i guess. pricetag was 1299 but we made a deal for just under 700 if i bought it right then. came with the original case, box, instruction manual, allen wrenches, etc.

the strings were original so very old, so i bought new ones. the factory installed low f# was a .65  felt like a rubber band, so i bought a .74 on amazon with a set of zakk wylde 70's and an extra .46, just waiting for them to arrive. 

i'm actually playing this sucker through my bass rig, and it sounds MASSIVE. can't wait for new strings.


----------



## kasso99 (Apr 20, 2010)

here is a webcam pic


----------



## Kelly (Apr 22, 2010)

u r one lucky dude.... congrats on ur great find!!

do u like them pickups?


----------



## kasso99 (Apr 22, 2010)

Kelly said:


> u r one lucky dude.... congrats on ur great find!!
> 
> do u like them pickups?


 
as a matter of fact, this is my first experience with an active guitar p/u. i have an ax7221 (google image search it, i'm the dude on the first page) w stock passives and love the tone, but the sustain and punch on the EMG's with the 2228 is UNREAL. i'm playing this sucker through my 750 watt SWR bass amp and a 4x10 with an 18 and this guitar sounds ridiculous.


just restrung the 2228 with 74/70/56/46/36/18/13/10 dropped 1/2 step and am really happy with the feel and sound of it.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Apr 22, 2010)

kasso99 said:


> as a matter of fact, this is my first experience with an active guitar p/u. i have an ax7221 (google image search it, i'm the dude on the first page) w stock passives and love the tone, but the sustain and punch on the EMG's with the 2228 is UNREAL. i'm playing this sucker through my 750 watt SWR bass amp and a 4x10 with an 18 and this guitar sounds ridiculous.
> 
> 
> just restrung the 2228 with 74/70/56/46/36/18/13/10 dropped 1/2 step and am really happy with the feel and sound of it.



Make a NGD thread with pics!!!


----------



## Kelly (Apr 24, 2010)

yeah man !!


----------



## alexguge (Apr 25, 2010)

why are everyone tuning 8 strings in F Bb Eb and so on?


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 25, 2010)

Because not many people have a standard tuning on top of their 8th?


----------



## alexguge (Apr 25, 2010)

lol 
i ment like, instead of F# B E A D G B E.


----------



## HANIAK (Apr 25, 2010)

^ Meshuggah.


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 25, 2010)

alexguge said:


> lol
> i ment like, instead of F# B E A D G B E.



Exactly, they have different tunings above the 8th string, so they tune the 8th accordingly.


----------



## alexguge (Apr 25, 2010)

yeah, I understand, but i think there are more bands that are playing in F Bb Eb Ab Db Gb Bb Eb, than F# B E A D G B E. Why? Or is it just me?


----------



## kasso99 (Apr 25, 2010)

well, that's like asking why so many metal bands play in drop c (which i hate the sound of btw). 

i composed a bunch of songs with my seven string in standard BEADGBE and when i tried them dropped a half step, it added a different edge to the sound that i loved. i then tried dropping it again to ADG... but found that it was just... meh. the Bb tuning stuck, and now that I have an 8 string, I just went to the F. I'll put some pics and a link to my first song recorded with my new rg2228 in a couple weeks. still trying to get the perfect recorded tone. 



...and yes i'm a meshuggah fan.


----------



## Daken1134 (Apr 29, 2010)

most people probably put it in F instead of F# because of meshuggah but they were a half step down from the beggining so standard would be F#, thats what im keeping mine in for now but odds are im going to drop the F# to E a la tosin abasi but instead of using it as drop E ill be using the low E as a bass.


----------



## moshwitz (May 13, 2010)

Sup?

Just chiming in, as I picked up a 2228 from a fellow forum member last week. Fun stuff 

MOSHON
DAVE


----------



## KenAncients (Jun 4, 2010)

checkin in!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 4, 2010)

welcome guys....


----------



## JordanLee (Jun 4, 2010)

Checking in! Just bought one off of a forum member and some BKP cold sweats! 

Anyone here know how to put em' in?


----------



## thefpb2 (Jun 14, 2010)

picking one up later today, putting in a lundgren m8, call me a Meshuggah rip-off and make me  but either way i'm super excited


----------



## teqnick (Jun 14, 2010)

Got mine earlier this week. This guitar is true love. Waiting on a coldsweat set and some EMG40 housings from guitarjonesusa. The final product will be sick!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 14, 2010)

congrats and welcome guys....


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Aug 11, 2010)

got mines! =D


----------



## Kelly (Aug 12, 2010)

welcome into the family...


----------



## ChrisOfTheSky (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey guys! 

Got mine last October but only not too long ago joined these forums properly!

Just checking in 

Love my 2228! 

You can see it in action on my YouTube channel.


----------



## Triple7 (Aug 30, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what is included in the prestige tool kit that comes with the 2228?

I am purchasing a used 2228 from a fellow forum member but it doesn't come with the tool kit. So i figured I would find out what that included and see if I can piece it together.


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 30, 2010)

yeah ive had one for a while. its pretty cool.


----------



## astm (Sep 8, 2010)

If I had an RG2228, I would tune it a whole step lower.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 9, 2010)

astm said:


> If I had an RG2228, I would tune it a whole step lower.



You and me both, bro. I've got my Agile in that tuning, and it freaking rules.


----------



## astm (Sep 16, 2010)

that should sound awesome, dude. Any clips of your 8 string guitar?


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## shutters (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm liking the tuning I'm in at the moment.

E A E A D F# B E

So, drop A with a low and high E thrown onto it, or drop A octave E, I think it's called?
Makes the transition with jumping from 6 to 8 string excellent for me.


----------



## mot666 (Jun 14, 2011)

ive had mine for almost a year now.


----------



## jymellis (Jun 14, 2011)

im in this shit


----------



## Gamba (Jun 14, 2011)

welcome dudes! Has anyone tried those EB eight string sets yet?


----------



## jymellis (Jun 14, 2011)

no, im to broke to afford new strings at the moment. been using the ones shipped on the guitar 2 months ago. they smell


----------



## Gamba (Jun 14, 2011)

jymellis said:


> no, im to broke to afford new strings at the moment. been using the ones shipped on the guitar 2 months ago. they smell



That makes two of us


----------



## Tomo009 (Jun 14, 2011)

Didn't notice this thread before, had mine for a while now. My biggest complaint is not being able to find suitable strings for me! haha.

The problem is EB fall apart on me in a week, lose sound in one day, D'addario lose their sound in a week... My fingers seem to be acidic, elixir are the only coated strings I've tried but they have been amazing for me, but I don't think there is a suitably sized non-bass string in their range.


----------



## Rook (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm jealous of (and therefore hate) you all.

I'm not interested in 8 strings, djent, anything 'br00talz' and stuff like that; I'm not exactly a traditionalist, lol, but I don't just wanna get Guitar Pro, put a random time signture up at 172 bpm, fill it with sixteenth notes then just delete a random selection of them and try and learn it.

Still every RG2228 I've played has had some weird appeal to me and I can't put them down. I came within inches of buying one in 2008 for £720 (it was on sale because the shop couldn't shift it) and the day I was gunna pull the trigger got asked to join a (gigging) band playing bass, so put my money into that, not realising it was the last one I was gunna see for 2 years!

Shoulda coulda woulda...

This is so next on my list, I love everything about these guitars. Annoyingly, there aren't any decent videos of these on youtube, just a bunch of guys playing wanky metal or morse code music...

I'm a Meshuggah & Tesseract fan btw, but there's a real difference to me between what Meshuggah do and what all these 'math metal' guys do...


----------



## Rook (Jun 15, 2011)

Never mind, just got one on eBay! Can't wait to get it


----------



## Gamba (Jun 15, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> Never mind, just got one on eBay! Can't wait to get it


----------



## jymellis (Jun 15, 2011)

im gonna be using 10 elixirs with an elixir 56 for the low b and prolly a high 60s low 70s elixir bass stirng for the 8th.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 15, 2011)

I recently picked up an RG2228 myself, and I'm in love with it. It's actually made me better as a guitarist, and now my RG7321 feels tiny. I felt like all I'd be able to play would be simple Meshuggah sort of grooves once I got it (which is fine, because I love Meshuggah) but I've actually found it's really opened up my playing alot. I've recently been writing with it and I've made all sorts of riffs from death metal, to sorta techy Danza style stuff and even jazz and funk cleans. 

The EMGs are okay, but a little loose and don't sound great on cleans through my amp. I'm having it refinished lime green soon so I'm getting it setup and having the 18v mod done to see if that cleans the EMGs up enough. If not, I'll swap them out for lundgren M8s down the line. 

I have a set of D'Addarios I'm having put on which aren't my go to string brand (Prefer Elixirs) but I'd rather them than EB. I have .009 to .042 prosteels and a .056 and .075 chrome which feel a little too smooth in comparison with the prosteels. I'll see when they're on the guitar. I'd like to try La Bella strings, but I can't find any UK suppliers ith the right gauges. They do so many different kinds of strings it's a nightmare to find the gauges I want.


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 15, 2011)

I was thinking about going the Barekuckle route with mine, maybe Aftermaths. I hate the way the EMG's sound in it. I don't know how I feel about pickup rings, but I guess I might have to settle with them to achieve a better tone.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 15, 2011)

I've never found pickup rings to have any tone benefit over covers.


----------



## Rook (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm gunna 18v my 808's, if that fails trade them for the 808x's, if _that_ fails, I'm gunna get DA8's with EMG covers and drill holes in the coves and screw the pole pieces of the DA8's through them so they're visible


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 15, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I've never found pickup rings to have any tone benefit over covers.



I was basically saying, I have to put up with the sight of pickup rings but I'll have awesome tone (passives), as opposed to shitty tone with emg's which look fine.

So you're saying that if I put passives on, I can use covers instead of pickup wrings to fill in the gap?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 15, 2011)

Triple7 said:


> I was basically saying, I have to put up with the sight of pickup rings but I'll have awesome tone (passives), as opposed to shitty tone with emg's which look fine.
> 
> So you're saying that if I put passives on, I can use covers instead of pickup wrings to fill in the gap?


 
You can buy basically empty EMG covers, so you just put the passive pickup inside.


----------



## Rook (Jun 15, 2011)

Triple7 said:


> I was basically saying, I have to put up with the sight of pickup rings but I'll have awesome tone (passives), as opposed to shitty tone with emg's which look fine.
> 
> So you're saying that if I put passives on, I can use covers instead of pickup wrings to fill in the gap?



Yes, you can get black plastic EMG-esque covers that'll fill the slot just like your EMG's do now.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jun 15, 2011)

Or you could get a custom-made pickguard. Zimbloth did that with a 2228 he owned some time back, and it looked awesome. I'm thinking of doing the same when I refinish my 2228 and put in some passives.

I'm not huge on black/metal-looking guitars, so I'm thinking of re-finishing mine in either olympic white or surf/seafoam green and putting a tort pickguard on it for a sweet vintage/traditional look. I'll probably end up putting a set of BKP's in it. I'd like to try the Black Dog set for the cleans and versatile sound, but if they end up not being quite tight enough for some of the more technical/metal stuff I play, I'll probably go with my go-to high-output pickup: the Nailbomb 

EDIT: Here's a pic of Zim's old 2228. Photobucket's down at the moment, so I'll just leave this link here.
http://www.nemecide.com/band/nick/RG8CST/03.jpg


----------



## TheBloodstained (Jun 15, 2011)

Another proud RG2228 owner here






Bought it in late 2010 and received it just before christmas. It was mostly for shitz'n'gigglez, because I've been getting seriously into music which features 8 string guitars over the last year and a half. Before I got it I was mainly playing 7 strings, therefore I quickly adapted to having 8 strings. The neck surprised me a lot and fits my semi-small hands perfectly! 

It has since become my main axe! ^^


----------



## mot666 (Jun 17, 2011)

do the 18v mod! do it now.


----------



## Daken1134 (Jun 17, 2011)

fucking love mine, replaced the EMGs with BKPs


----------



## Daken1134 (Jun 17, 2011)

asdfasdfss :: 249180_10150206930453120_564908119_7096278_7888798_n.jpg picture by daken1134 - Photobucket


----------



## Rook (Jun 19, 2011)

How much relief are people leaving in their necks? My setup has come down to leaving the f# quite rattly (acoustically, it doesn't come through the amp) but the rest of the guitar feels way better for it. The bridge is also a lot lower than it started, but still no buzzes.

Now I just keep moving the bridge pickup up and down, I can't settle with it lol.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Jun 20, 2011)

Reporting in. My main axe (slash only axe, if you exclude my rg370dx, which I never touch...ever  ) and is the best guitar I've played. The pickups are yucky but everything else is wonderful.


----------



## Arterial (Jun 21, 2011)

Reporting in =]


----------



## Malkav (Jun 23, 2011)

Reporting!

Been about a year now, still love it, still hate the pickups...

Wanna get the dimarzios really badly....

Don't wanna go with covers or rings though, just gonna leave the routes open and then stuff the cavity with neoprene to hold the pickup tight. Thinking of getting a spalted maple top put on it with a clearcoat blue to green burst, it's my main axe and I freedive as one of my other big passions. The spalted maple idea sort of reminds me of the ocean so I'd like my guitar to appear that way. like this:








I know this one is photoshopped, I just really love it and I want a finish like this so badly. Luthiers I've spoken to seem to believe this may be possible, but if anyone else has further information I would appreciate that 

I figured if I get it retopped I could then have Bubinga inserts put in the pickup cavities to help stabilise and then the cap would cover them


----------



## mot666 (Jun 25, 2011)

that looks niiice


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Jun 27, 2011)

Present!


----------



## Dayn (Jun 28, 2011)

I may as well post, seeing as I got mine... at the end of 2009, I think. Got it for my 21st birthday instead of a car. Cars can go to hell when there's a guitar on the line.

After all this time I'm still learning what I can do on it. Learning how to set it up has been an ongoing adventure... I recently switched to a custom set of GHS strings, and the GHS .080 holds its tone far better than a D'Addario .080 I find. I also went 4/4 with plain/wound strings, using a .019p for D. Anyone else tried it? It started off fine, but now it has a little bit of buzz either around the saddle or the nut... I'll have to try to pinpoint what's causing it.


----------



## nexbot (Apr 12, 2012)

Sweet finish!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 22, 2013)

Just snagged one...


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 24, 2013)

Yo! just got one a few days ago at a killer price. Pics are coming.


----------



## vilk (Dec 25, 2013)

I've had a 2228A since the summer. I only actually got around to fiddlin with the action the other day. I actually sunk the action literally as low as it can go without the strings hitting the pickup when I palm mute. Anyone else have it like this?

It's impossible to get a good set of strings in Japan. It's like 50 bucks to get some circle K's shipped. I've been using the earnie ball set, but I don't really like them. Next I'm gonna go for the daddario light top heavy bottom... but even still that's only a 74 on the low string. I keep it tuned to F standard (Meshuggahhhhhh) instead of drop E so maybe the 74 will suffice? But I'm pretty sure almost anyone would say I should at least be using an 80 for anything below F#?


----------



## ERGonomic (Dec 25, 2013)

Mine is 2008


----------



## RevelGTR (Dec 25, 2013)

Had one a bit ago, very stupidly sold it, and have another on the way. For F standard the D'addario 10-59 set plus a single 80 is pretty sweet. I will also say, people are WAY to hard on the stock 808's. They're good sounding pickups, though I may pick up a set of 808x's.


----------



## jsl2h90 (Dec 27, 2013)

Owned one since Christmas 2011 and love it. Got it routed for the full set of ionizers, check it here:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...ech/245809-tam-100-budget-rg2228-content.html


----------



## Chuck (Dec 27, 2013)

Just got mine today!!


----------



## ben_hurt (Dec 31, 2013)

Didn't realize this thread existed... here's me recording at Howl Street studio with my RG2228. No idea what year it's from...


----------



## RevelGTR (Jan 2, 2014)

Just rejoined the 2228 club! Brand new for $1300, I'm still astonished. The guitar plays great, NGD thread on the way!


----------



## Experimorph (Jan 2, 2014)

I don't think I ever voiced out in here, so here's my RG2228A that I got last summer or so. Loaded with Aftermaths!


----------



## RevelGTR (Jan 2, 2014)

^Jesus Christ that's awesome.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 3, 2014)

Got it in April 2011 
Sorry for the dust between the pups, old pic


----------



## Given To Fly (Jan 3, 2014)

I've had mine for a long time but apparently forgot to check in with this thread.  I have no doubt much chaos ensued. Anyways, its the one on the right.


----------



## MannyMoonjava (Jan 5, 2014)

I got a 2228A this summer! However, im struggeling with the low F#. Tried putting an 0.80 string in, but the bridge would not take it. When i started to tune it the string jumped out off the bridge..

How/what do you guys do?


----------



## SimxX (Jan 5, 2014)

Here's my RG 2228A GW


----------



## asher (Jan 5, 2014)

I'll try taking pictures of my GW soon.

And I'm trying really hard to find a 1527MZ! Curse you!


----------



## Damo707 (Jan 6, 2014)

I gots the 2228a GW it's badass


----------



## MobiusR (Jan 6, 2014)

Here's mine! 

Suppose to be the NAMM 2007 model (first model? or possibly first batch?)

EDIT: Does anyone know how to date rg2228gk models?


----------



## Experimorph (Jan 6, 2014)

SimxX said:


> Here's my RG 2228A GW


HNNNNGGGHHH... I'm still overly jealous of anyone who's got this beauty.


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## s2k9k (Jan 26, 2014)

one more


----------



## Ron Head (Jan 26, 2014)

ben_hurt said:


> Didn't realize this thread existed... here's me recording at Howl Street studio with my RG2228. No idea what year it's from...


 


MobiusR said:


> Suppose to be the NAMM 2007 model (first model? or possibly first batch?)
> EDIT: Does anyone know how to date rg2228gk models?


 
check the headstock's back , i't shows the serial nmbr F07XXXX , says it is Fuji and from 2007 , or F08 = 2008 ...


----------

